

4th Amendment Wear: X-ray scanner + metallic ink -... - jedwhite
http://inspire.2ia.pl/post/1683695805/4th-amendment-wear-x-ray-scanner-metallic-ink

======
Groxx
I think this might be more fun if this were on the _inside_. Still, I like.

edit: direct link: <http://cargocollective.com/4thamendment>

~~~
burgerbrain
Simple solution is to wear it under another shirt, like a button-down long
sleeve.

I agree that it would be better if it were non-visible to the naked eye
though.

------
daeken
Do these set off metal detectors?

~~~
burgerbrain
Hopefully.

